# Gopher or elf ears?



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

This is our buckling born today, he is absolutely adorable, but I'm thinking that he has elf ears. I'm not really sure how to tell at this early age. I have two people who are interested in having a buck from this doe, but if he is elf eared I will wether him and sell him as a pet instead. So what do you think?

ETA: His dam is an gopher eared F3, and his sire is a gopher eared F4, so that makes him an F3 I think... I don't know if any of that matters.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Gopher ear: The external ear is very small and appears to be 'shriveled'. There is no fold and the external ear must always exceed 1 inch (2.5 cm). This is the only type of ear which will make bucks eligible for registration.

Elf ear: An approximate maximum length of 2 inches is allowed. The end of the ear must be turned up or turned down, and cartilage shaping the small ear is allowed. LaManchas with a fold exceeding the allowed length cannot be registered as purebred animals


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I just don't know how to tell with him being so young. Obviously his ears will grow as he does, so I don't know if they will end up being large enough to be called elf ears or if they will stay small enough to be considered gopher ears. Just wanted to know if some experienced lamancha people could tell from the pictures.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Not only do LaManchas not have ears but they have names for the ears they don't have! :ROFL: 



I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

is there a flap of flesh that isn't cartiliage?? if so then he's elf

if its just cartilage its a gopher


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will check that in the morning.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Cinder said:


> Oh my goodness! Not only do LaManchas not have ears but they have names for the ears they don't have! :ROFL:
> 
> I learn something new everyday.


 :shades:

:ROFL:


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I'm still not sure. The following information I found says the opposite of what I thought as far as cartilage. This is frustrating. I need someone who knows lamanchas to look at this boy irl darn it!


The "gopher ear" is described as follows: an approximate maximum length of one inch but preferably non-existent and with very little or no cartilage. The end of the ear must be turned up or down. This is the only type of ear which will make buck eligible for registration.


The "elf ear" is described as follows: an approximate maximum length of two inches is allowed, the end of the ear must be turned up or turned down and cartilage shaping the small ear is allowed.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I also found this site that says the only possible outcome of a gopher/gopher breeding is a gopher ear. Both my doe and the sire have gopher ears so that would say to me that he must have gopher ears right? This is too confusing.

http://www.freewebs.com/creamcupminis/ears.htm


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would consider those elf ears, they're not as elfy as the ears you see on LaMancha/eared crosses, but elfy enough that he can't really be considered gopher. As he gets older, they his ears will grow longer.

He's a cutie, I love the color


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ME, I would just consider them !!!!!!!!!!!ADORABLE. :stars: :hugs:


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help (and the compliment  ). There sure is a lot to learn!


----------

